# Bad rounds



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Well, I have finally shot the 3 worst rounds since starting shooting paper. The first round, within the first 5 ends I couldnt shoot above a 28. During the last 5 ends I missed the target, twice . So I played with my bow a bit and shot another round. A tad bit better, but still bad shooting. Last round was the best, but still a bad round.
> Just 2 weeks ago I shot my personal best and was shooting great. Now its all down the drain. I have been shooting outside at my house, went to the indoor range and shoot these 3 rounds. My sight was off by about 6 clicks from out to indoor. Just wanted to vent a little, hopefully all is well next time out. I cant wait for GRIV's class to start now.


Relax Vince, it happens to us all. Once you have worked through it, at least for me, you will move up to your next level. Just remember you only shoot good arrows, the ones you already shot don't matter.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Relax Vince...for what its worth, you're not the only one, I do that to myself all the time...I shoot a few good rounds, get a personal best, then start trying too hard to duplicate them...I start thinking about scoring, when at the time I was shooting the good round, I was thinking about shooting good shots...I wish I had a magic bullet to offer for advice, but my shooting is evidence I haven't found it yet...I know for me at least, I have stop thinking about score to shoot good scores (which is of course easier said than done...) Good luck pulling through it...


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I no its got to get better again. I just finished shooting a vegas round. First 5 ends I dropped 2 points, the last 5 ends were dismal. Started shooting left . I think most of it is mental. We shall continue to shoot and all will be better.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> I no its got to get better again. I just finished shooting a vegas round. First 5 ends I dropped 2 points, the last 5 ends were dismal. Started shooting left . I think most of it is mental. We shall continue to shoot and all will be better.


*Not that I know anything......

..... but when I start shooting left...it's from stressing too hard to get the shot off. If you are not getting your shots off like you used to...STOP....walk up real close to the target and work on your release not caring about where you hit....Oh yessss...go eat a cookie!!:wink:*

.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Not that I know anything......
> 
> ..... but when I start shooting left...it's from stressing too hard to get the shot off. If you are not getting your shots off like you used to...STOP....walk up real close to the target and work on your release not caring about where you hit....Oh yessss...go eat a cookie!!:wink:*
> 
> .


I have to agree Lucky, instead of just shooting I am forcing the shots. As for the cookie, you make um and I will eat em.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*shooting left!*



VA Vince said:


> I no its got to get better again. I just finished shooting a vegas round. First 5 ends I dropped 2 points, the last 5 ends were dismal. Started shooting left . I think most of it is mental. We shall continue to shoot and all will be better.


9 times out of 10 when you are having shooting issues and you start shooting left, you are peeking! Your brain wants to know where the arrow is going to hit and you peek and push the shot left! Try and keep your dot or pin on target till the arrow hits. You will see alot of the "pros" push their bows up upon release! Some do it on purpose and others only do it when they know they are peeking! Give it a try and what ever you do, do not score right now!! Make sure every shot is the same timing! Know where every breath is in your routine and remember to breathe! God bless:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> 9 times out of 10 when you are having shooting issues and you start shooting left, you are peeking! Your brain wants to know where the arrow is going to hit and you peek and push the shot left! Try and keep your dot or pin on target till the arrow hits. You will see alot of the "pros" push their bows up upon release! Some do it on purpose and others only do it when they know they are peeking! Give it a try and what ever you do, do not score right now!! Make sure every shot is the same timing! Know where every breath is in your routine and remember to breathe! God bless:wink:



*Interesting....when I get anxious about my shot and "peek", I lower my arm and guess where my arrow goes.....Yep....like the Titanic.....:sad:*

.


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

Its a head game.

After a crash and burn first 14 hunter round I shot 40 points better in the second 14. Pressure was off and you stop worrying about the score and get back to shooting.

Not that this helps you much other than to know it happens to everyone!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, I just got home from shooting the worst indoor (Vegas 450) round in my two years of league shooting. Dang, I hope this was just a bad night (LOL) as I'm supposed to shoot a 28 target combined field round in the morning.

Dave


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

it happens to all of us. as Terry Wunderle would say, "trust the shot."

if anyone would like to trade their 'bad' scores for my dismally low scores, let me know.

i've been a full bubble off my personal bests for years....but keep shootin' anyways. it isn't all about winning, you know? and it sure isn't the highest priority in life either.

who's hobby is it anyways? yours or your friends you might be trying to impress?

field14


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> 9 times out of 10 when you are having shooting issues and you start shooting left, you are peeking! Your brain wants to know where the arrow is going to hit and you peek and push the shot left! Try and keep your dot or pin on target till the arrow hits. You will see alot of the "pros" push their bows up upon release! Some do it on purpose and others only do it when they know they are peeking! Give it a try and what ever you do, do not score right now!! Make sure every shot is the same timing! Know where every breath is in your routine and remember to breathe! God bless:wink:


I was peeking. I switched to a circle from a dot and the first 5 ends were great. For some reason I kept peeking. I will always score while I shoot. I like to see improvement, even when it is bad. Breathing, I am all over the place with that. When I start to think about it is when I start the big miss's. I feel my form is ok, but the mental aspect needs alot of help.



field14 said:


> it happens to all of us. as Terry Wunderle would say, "trust the shot."
> 
> if anyone would like to trade their 'bad' scores for my dismally low scores, let me know.
> 
> ...


I try to improve when shooting. I want to win, but I also want to have fun first. I am not tring to impress anyone but myself, that is why I ask these questions here on AT . When I get confused or just have a question, I ask. Doesnt matter how dumb it is, Someone will answer. This site has helped me a ton.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You think your round was bad....man you should have come and shot with me yesterday :embara: That Vegas face looked like it was used to pattern a Turkey gun :doh:

But that is what happens when you take a couple months off....there was good and bad...but most was rust.

Hang in there and stop TRYING so hard. You know how to make good shots....stop thinking about it and trust yourself and your shot.:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

For better scores try being process oriented instead of result oriented... :wink:


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I had one of those rounds last night. I started off real good actually probably the best first half I have ever had on a vegas 300 round. Then after a little break I came back and shot the absolute worst half I have ever shot. For some reason my routine was right out the window. No matter what I tried to get back on track I only got worse. Oh well I guess I can chalk it up to just one of those nights.


----------

